# Do You Think I Am Underfeeding Her?



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Dulcie was weighed at the vet's yesterday and she still only weighs about 36lbs. Back in December, she weighed about 32 which means that in over 2 months from age 6-7 months to age 9-10 months, she has only gained about albs at most. I am not sure what her height is, but probably around 22 inches or so.

She eats basically what is recommended for an adult for weight maintenance. I am willing and always ready to feed more, and yet it is tricky. I feed her twice a day, morning and evening. In the morning, I offer her half of the maintenance amount (after trial and error) because most days she won't even finish that much, let alone more. In the evening, I offer the other half and often a little more. Usually with a spoonful of yogurt or something on top. Many days she eats that all up completely and other days she doesn't finish it. On the days she eats every scrap, I have begun to add a little more - but then she does not eat the extra.

I just don't know how to gauge this. Her appetite is pretty variable, and yet when she is hungry she is HUNGRY. When she is not hungry she is NOT. It is never a question of being picky. If she is hungry, she will eat the plainest of kibble dishes - and if she is not hungry, I can have the loveliest stinkiest raw there and she won't touch it. In other words, she will eat anything as long as she is hungry and will eat nothing no matter how tempting if she is not hungry.

Any suggestions?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think you are under feeding, particularly since she doesn't always gobble down every bite. My 14 month old bitch is 23 inches tall and weighs 39 lbs, for comparison.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks CM. I just managed to get the best height measurement I've ever been able to get: looks like she is at least 23 inches - maybe a little more. It is good to know that you have a bitch about the same size as Dulcie and a little older too.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Dulcie sounds very sensible. Any extra raw meat or fish without fat will not cause weight gain but will help to build muscle and ligaments, when combined with exercise.
Also more exercise will give a bigger appetite. Strong legs are essential.

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/141426-poodle-flight-plans.html

Eric


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Eric - yes, I think I will not hold back as much on the chicken parts (raw). I had been giving her a wing every day or so. I think I will make sure that is every day.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Dulcie sounds a lot like Quinn as far as appetite goes, even if size wise they are different ends of the spectrum. Same as you I would not classify her as a picky eater at all, but she also seems to eat when she's hungry not just because tempting food is presented. So with her, I've just tried to encourage extra calories where I can, and keep her motivated by lots of exercise, mental stimulation, and dog socialization. I also don't worry if she skips a meal here and there, when we have a more mellow day. I much more enjoy her being happy and hungry for meal time (which she always is after skipping a meal). It sounds to me like Dulcie is very healthy and no where near undernourished, she just wants to keep her petite figure 

-Dan & Quinn


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Be wary of Chicken long bones with young inexperienced dogs. They can splinter and cause harm.
Eric


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

So many things I've read say to look at your dog's body condition as a feeding guide. You should be able to feel her ribs but it should seem like they are covered by a loose sweatshirt, not poking out. If she feels thinner than a good body condition, feed more, or less if you can't easily feel her ribs. If she is leaving food behind, I wouldn't worry that she is not getting enough. But since you seem concerned, maybe offer her a little kibble or other treat between meals. 

pr


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If it makes you feel any better, I am going through the same struggle with Wilson. He is eight months old, and has slowed down in his weight gain. Some time he gobbles his breakfast; sometimes not. Same with his dinner. I did add Honest Kitchen Bloom which is goat's milk with probiotics to his diet because the vet recommend more calcium. He said cottage cheese would be okay, too. I should have paid more attention, but the vet ran his hands down Wilson's rib cage and he said that he was just starting to feel "knobs" on the ribs...which indicated a calcium deficiency. He was feeling down towards the bottom of the rib cage, not along the barrel. Anyhow, if I add some canned sardine to his meal he will eat, or some Stella and Chewey's dehydrated rabbit on top. He is still eating his regular food, so I don't feel like I am spoiling him. His looks are deceiving under his fluff, he is ribby! He is 24" and weighs 42 pounds, all leg.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, Charmed, it is helpful to know that Dulcie is not the only lightweight around! That is interesting about the knobs on Wilson's ribcage - something to keep an eye out for! 

I am glad I posted this question because the replies have reassured me that a range of weights and heights is normal for our SPOOs. Dulcie is quite pettily framed - I can really see it next to other SPOOs who are close to her in height, but more stockily built. Her little face and nose is a lot more slender than any of the other heavier SPOOs we have met, so it really may just be that she is a petite build. PHEW!

It really is easier for me that she is lighter because I can still lift her quite easily. I think I will stop fretting about her weight and just accept that maybe it is a lucky thing - the vet made no remarks about her weight and said her bloodwork etc was all excellent, so it is time for me to be glad and forget about it!  Thank you everyone!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Poodlerunner, that was one of the most understandable descriptions of how the ribs should feel that I have ever read! Thanks! I think Dulcie's definitely feel like they are covered by a loose sweatshirt! Yay!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My girl also does not eat what I think she should and never has. I started with 3 meal a day as a 4 months old. She was the one who decided when she did not want the extra meals. She is 14 months old and is 24" and 39lbs, she is also ribby and her hip bones can be felt. I don't worry about her now and do try to add a breakfast meal sometimes but she mostly wont eat it. I feed her about 1 cup Nat Bal Ultra dry mixed with a big tablespoon of Evangers Organic Chicken canned. Ive had a lot of people tell me she is a perfect size (of course under all her hair!) she looks a lot bigger than she is.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't go by weight with any of my dogs, just by feel. Brooks hit 38-40 lbs early one and stayed there. Not matter the rest of his filling out. He's thin, but in an athletic way.

If I went by his appetite,he'd probably eat an entire bag of food each day. Endless pit, that guy


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty Lily is 22 3/4 and the withers and has consistently weighed 36.2 pounds for the last four years worth of annual check ups. She eats the way Dulcie does, some days she eats very little and others she eats like a hungry hungry hippo, but obviously she has a metabolic set point that her appetite regulates enviably well. I could not put weight on her if I tried by feeding her every fattening thing I could think of.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Catherine, yes I think of Lily often when I start to get concerned. I think Dulcie is probably on the petite side like Lily. Lucky for me, really! 36 lbs is very manageable!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

nifty said:


> Catherine, yes I think of Lily often when I start to get concerned. I think Dulcie is probably on the petite side like Lily. Lucky for me, really! 36 lbs is very manageable!



Yes 36 lbs. is perfect to my way of thinking. I don't worry over her joints and jumping too much. Also when I need to get her to come upstairs with me for grooming I can carry her if she is being stubborn!


----------

